# Considering a new lathe



## Jerry Maske (Dec 29, 2013)

My Craftsman blew up for the second time in three months. Not repairing it again. Time for a new lathe.

Did some research and found a Jet, JWL1642EVS-2 that I like the looks of. Any thoughts?

Space isn't a problem. I can wire in whatever is needed but have plenty of 117 already there. I like the two horse power and the FIVE YEAR WARRANTY really gets my attention.

I'm heading to larger bowls, 15" or so and probably will want to go even larger. So, am I looking at the right lathe?

I know I'm asking a lot here, but you guys have given me wonderful opinions before.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a jet 1642 evs-2. I have it two years now. I love it. It does anything I ask of it.

It does take 220 (240) single phase. 

Right now, jet is giving 10% off (I think free shipping) if you order online you may not pay sales tax. 

You are not going to beat that deal.

BTW the power head can slide. That means that you can move it to the far end of the bed. Powetmatic makes a sort of a tripod that will sit just off the end of the lathe and holds a tool rest. This should let you turn a bowl of about 80". That should be enough. LOL


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I want to get a new lathe also. I would look to get a lathe with either a swiveling head stock or one that the head stock slides for bowl work. I am leaning towards a NOVA lathe, not sure which model yet. I don't have any experience with them or the Jet, that's why it's taking me so long to purchase one because I'm doing a lot of research on all lathes before I buy one.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

revjerry said:


> .... Did some research and found a Jet, JWL1642EVS-2 that I like the looks of. Any thoughts?
> 
> Space isn't a problem. I can wire in whatever is needed but have plenty of 117 already there. I like the two horse power and the FIVE YEAR WARRANTY really gets my attention.
> 
> I'm heading to larger bowls, 15" or so and probably will want to go even larger. So, am I looking at the right lathe?...


The Jet really is a nice mid-size lathe. My woodturning club has one that is used for the monthly demonstrations. The lathe would be able to handle large bowls, but realistically, a 15 inch bowl is pushing the limits really hard of what the lathe can handle. If you really are thinking of bowls larger than 15 inches, I would suggest that you look at a larger lathe that is made to handle heavy duty turning. Be forewarned that heavy duty lathes come with heavy duty price tags.

I suspect that you will not actually turn many bowls larger than 15 inches diameter for a number of reasons even if you have a heavy duty lathe that is able to handle pieces of wood that start out weighing 75 pounds or more. There is hardly any demand for jumbo sized bowls. Finding huge pieces of wood suitable of make huge bowls is harder than you might think. Wrestling a 100 pound piece of wood onto the lathe and getting it mounted and balanced is a good way to injure your back. When you are dealing with wood in the rough, the finished bowl will be much smaller in diameter than the sized of the wood that you initially mount on the spindle.

Just for reference, my lathe has a 25½" swing. The largest bowl that I have turned is just under 18" diameter. The corners of the log section barely cleared the ways after I did some trimming with a Sawzall. I turned a mesquite bowl about 15" diameter, and a few 14" diameter bowls and that's it. However, bowl turning isn't what yanks my chain so your interests may differ from mine.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

dirty-curty said:


> I want to get a new lathe also. I would look to get a lathe with either a swiveling head stock or one that the head stock slides for bowl work. I am leaning towards a NOVA lathe, not sure which model yet. I don't have any experience with them or the Jet, that's why it's taking me so long to purchase one because I'm doing a lot of research on all lathes before I buy one.


I would recommend that you get a lathe with a sliding headstock, but forget about a swiveling headstock lathe -- they have too many problems and swiveling sounds like a much better idea that it really is in the real world.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I definately agree with the sliding headstock. If money is not so much of an issue, look at the Robust sweet 16. The front part of the bed is removable for larger bowls. Once removed. The piece of the bed can attach at the end and extend the bed for longer items. It is a great lathe.


----------



## Jerry Maske (Dec 29, 2013)

*New Lathe*

Thanks folks. I needed to hear your thoughts. While you didn't give me any specific lathe to buy, you DID give me some new ways to think about what I'm trying to do.

I just picked up a 40 foot trunk of Rock Maple and have been cutting it into smaller, usable pieces to turn. As big as it is, the largest piece is 14" in diameter including the bark. That probably equates to a bowl of less than 12". It may be that I'm aiming too high.

In any case, I will be visiting the Rockler dealer in Portland Maine tomorrow and I'll find someone there with enough background in lathes to get some questions answered.

The old Craftsman is being looked over by a machinist in our family. Two power heads SHOULD equate to one that works. But I'll be careful of what goes onto it. Pens, tops, you know.

Thanks again, and whatever decision I make, I'll let you guys know. Really good to have you around.

Jerry


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Keep us posted on what you get and why.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

As far as I know the Jet is a very nice lathe. :thumbsup:

Dirty, I have a Nova and love the swivel head. 
I use it about 90% of the time for face work and have never had a problem. I do not have a large shop so the Jet (maybe 5' length overall?) with another 3+' clear to stand at the end would be a cramp in my shop. 
I am not aware of any problems with the swivel heads; maybe those who have first hand experience can list them if you start a new thread.

I agree with Bill that big may sound good. I turned two items close to the 16"; they are too large for most people to store easily and much too large for normal use IMHO. I did have the outrigger to turn up to 27" but sold it for $100 loss because in almost 5 years its only purpose was to hold the knock out bar.


----------



## DonAlexander (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm pretty new to the game but I like and use the swiveling head feature on my lathe. It has come in handy for being able to see what I'm doing on bowls that bulge in the middle. When I remove the inside and get to where I'm cutting behind the lip of the bowl, it really is a help to me. Of course YMMV and I'm not trying to argue or debate the point. I'm simply expressing a different opinion based on my experience. 

A feature I've seen that looks nice is a tail stock that rotates out of the way. I believe one or more of the Robust lathes has this feature. I've got a 24 inch bed and frequently need to remove the tailstock when turning bowls. It isn't hard to do but its becoming more of a nuisance than I expected.

Good luck on your purchase and it will be interesting to hear what you get and why.

Don


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just my two cents. I have not owned or used a swivel head lathe. To me, things that can move can wear. Over time that can be an issue. My first lathe was a Turncrafter 12. I still have it as a backup and for finishing. When I got my jet the very first thing I noted was how perfectly the tailstock and power head fit in the ways. I make a lot of pens and drill blanks in the lathe. If the bit is even a little off, I get an elongated hole on one end of the blank. That results in a gap between the tube and the blank. Depending on how thin the finished blank is, that can result in a problem at assembly time. Should you go with a lathe with a swivel head, I suggest getting one of these http://www.amazon.com/NOVA-2MTNA-Acruline-Alignment-Accessory/dp/B0064JJ3BS even without wear alignment could be an issue.

As always YMMV


----------



## Jerry Maske (Dec 29, 2013)

*Lathe issues*

Okay folks, I took all your suggestions into account and went to the "Horse's Mouth" at Rockler in Portland Maine. Of course, they talked about the Jet1642 115VAC rather than the 220 model. And that suited me.

Both of the gentlemen I spoke with are experienced lathe workers and both own that particular lathe and at least one other brand; two lathes in one workshop?

Anyway, one thing I learned was that if I wanted that particular lathe, they would order it from the same place I would and they'd get no commission for their efforts. Not that I'd buy it there just for that reason, but it made me feel better talking to them. Plus, they were really nice guys and seemed genuinely concerned that I get the correct lathe.

Before we left on our anniversary weekend I'd taken both of the dead power heads to a machinist relative/friend and asked if he'd look them over and, at the very least, put together one that worked. Surprisingly, he is able to fix both! An interior drive belt is shot in both of them, and what I'd thought was a burned out motor is actually the starting capacitor! Ordered replacement parts from Sears and he'll have them both running shortly.

On the drive back from Portland, I talked it through with the Chief of Staff and we decided that the Craftsman lathe is not long for this world if we continue to abuse it like we have been. Accordingly, we decided to get the Jet 1642 115 VAC model. It's supposed to be able to turn larger material than I'll probably work with normally, while the Craftsman bogs down.

Guess I'm joining the ranks of a "Two Lathe Family." We've had some minor conflicts about which one of us could get out there and start turning, but nothing we couldn't resolve. Now, that's not an issue. The Jet will ship in several days from TN and probably arrive here early next week.

It was on sale, I ordered it from CPO OUTLETS and got free shipping including lift gate service. The lathe price was the same at several places that were, apparently, competing, but the free shipping sealed the deal. Plus, they claim to have it done a lot faster.

That's where it stands. Once it's here, I'll comment about quality, assembly and anything else worth blabbing about.

Thanks to all of you, and don't think this is the last time you'll hear from me.

Jerry


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

revjerry said:


> That's where it stands. Once it's here, I'll comment about quality, assembly and anything else worth blabbing about.


:thumbsup: Congrtulations.

and look forward to the coming "blabbing" and gloating :yes:


----------

